# 6.5"/165mm Petty Gyuto in 154CM, G10, white oak



## daizee (Apr 3, 2019)

Just finished this one up this afternoon.
6.5"/165mm Petty Gyuto in 0.110"/2.8mm 154CM, G10 and curly white oak. 1.5"/39mm at the heel. ~62HRc
Hand-sanded 600x finish, mill finish ricasso.
Balance is exactly at the front of the bolster.
It's a little bright out for pictures today.


----------



## Bcos17 (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice looking. That looks like it has good height for a petty. I like it.


----------



## ForeverLearning (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice petty, this is my next style in the works.

Why the ricasso and not sanded to the joint by the handle?


----------



## daizee (Apr 3, 2019)

Thanks, guys.

Re: ricasso - Intentional Laziness. It's hand-sanded through the plunge. Several kitchen knives ago I planned to do a belt-finished k-tip gyuto with mill-finish flats. I wanted it done FAST, for a gift, and this particular 154CM stock comes with an awfully thick rough layer. Anyway, it moved a lot during heat treat, and refinishing it on the belt wasn't working well, so I hand-finished the bevels, but gave up on the flats - and ended up liking the contrast. So here is that feature again.

Generally I prefer to start with stock that doesn't have such a miserable mill finish, and this is likely the last kitchen knife from this stock. My AEB-L and Nitro-V are quite clean in comparison.


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice looking profile, and I actually like the contrast of the hand sanded blade versus the ricasso. The only thing that bothers me is the pin looks like it rides low in the handle but that might just be the angle in the pics?


----------



## daizee (Apr 3, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> Nice looking profile, and I actually like the contrast of the hand sanded blade versus the ricasso. The only thing that bothers me is the pin looks like it rides low in the handle but that might just be the angle in the pics?



Good eye, the pin is in fact a little low. The tang on this blade was dropped a bit (profiled a couple years ago, just now finally finishing the piece) and I corrected the handle geometry in the wood when I realized more board clearance was needed.


----------



## frank358fr (Apr 4, 2019)

Very nice knife


----------

